
US vs. Joshua Schulte Transcripts - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6768406-20200204.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
src:
[https://twitter.com/alexadobrien/status/1225066730734702595](https://twitter.com/alexadobrien/status/1225066730734702595)

